# EVERY DRIVER NEEDS THIS!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I read it as ... if you want to get home safe you better tip your uber driver punk &#129315;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Is that implying that they won’t get home safe if they don’t tip their driver?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it should be Got home safe? Tip your thanks.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Get home safe is posed as a question
The answer is the driver deserves a tip


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I read it as ... if you want to get home safe you better tip your uber driver punk &#129315;
> View attachment 381760


&#128528;



sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it should be Got home safe? Tip your thanks.


All Grammar aside, the message is clear!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!


*EXTORTION*: the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats.
*THREAT*: a statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not done.

*Give me money &#128181; or I Can Not guarantee a safe ride.*

&#128073;im confident you'll be Deactivated after a passenger photographs
that threat, sending it, or just a complaint to Uber.
BTW. Pax will receive $100 in free rides ✔


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is that implying that they won't get home safe if they don't tip their driver?


If interpreted as such, fine. The rider(s) can evaluate after arriving at their destination.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> &#128528;
> 
> 
> All Grammer aside, the message is clear!


I wasn't doing a correction on purpose. I was saying that cos I didn't realize get home safe? Could be interpreted as they might not get home safe if you don't tip so maybe better to say got then get &#128517;


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> EXTORTION: the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats.
> THREAT: a statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not done.
> 
> Give me money &#128181; or I Can Not guarantee a safe ride


Leave it up to a Liberal to misconstrue the message.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it should be Got home safe? Tip your thanks.


Perhaps?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> &#128528;
> 
> 
> All Grammer aside, the message is clear!


I'm sorry! Jokes aside that's how I read it ❤.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Get home safe is posed as a question
> The answer is the driver deserves a tip


Exactly. If one can read English, then they get it!



Mkang14 said:


> I'm sorry! Jokes aside that's how I read it ❤.


Ok, fine.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I read it as did you GET HOME SAFE? If so then tip your uber driver.

Id love to see some of these advocacy groups who are petitioning governments to focus on tipping rather than regulating the sh*t out of the industry. Get the govt to cut a deal w Uber to launch an aggressive ad campaign. A superbowl commercial with Peyton Manning and the Migos telling everyone to tip their Uber driver. Or get a bunch of these social media influences to post messages about doing the same. Increased tips is the only way the gig will get better


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wasn't doing a correction on purpose. I was saying that cos I didn't realize get home safe? Could be interpreted as they might not get home safe if you don't tip so maybe better to say got then get &#128517;


As ridiculous as that sound, the reality is that some people will see it that way. I'm dealing with the public, which means having to deal with a certain percentage of idiots!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

mch said:


> I read it as did you GET HOME SAFE? If so then tip your uber driver.
> 
> Id love to see some of these advocacy groups who are petitioning governments to focus on tipping rather than regulating the sh*t out of the industry. Get the govt to cut a deal w Uber to launch an aggressive ad campaign. A superbowl commercial with Peyton Manning and the Migos telling everyone to tip their Uber driver. Or get a bunch of these social media influences to post messages about doing the same. Increased tips is the only way the gig will get better


Brother, I could not have said it better in any way. Thank you!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> ..........and Leave it up to the Repo Man after you're Deactivated


Ok, here we go. I knew someone like yourself would crave attention. So I ask you to support your position. How would this message lead to deactivation? Or perhaps your just jealous at my superior intellect? I'm going with the latter &#128536;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Leave it up to a Liberal to misconstrue the message.
> 
> 
> Perhaps?


Not sure why you are name calling. Isn't it a good idea to know ahead of time how some may see your message?

I can blow smoke up your ass and kiss it or I can tell you how I read it.

Next time, I'll just lie so I can fist bump the rest and say good kitty.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Ok, here we go. I knew someone like yourself would crave attention. So I ask you to support your position. How would this message lead to deactivation? Or perhaps your just jealous at my superior intellect? I'm going with the latter &#128536;


You're going to get him/her all riled up &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.

And in
3,
2,
1...



mch said:


> I read it as did you GET HOME SAFE? If so then tip your uber driver.
> 
> Id love to see some of these advocacy groups who are petitioning governments to focus on tipping rather than regulating the sh*t out of the industry. Get the govt to cut a deal w Uber to launch an aggressive ad campaign. A superbowl commercial with Peyton Manning and the Migos telling everyone to tip their Uber driver. Or get a bunch of these social media influences to post messages about doing the same. Increased tips is the only way the gig will get better


Peyton would probably be down with that. Seems like a stand up fella.

even signed an autograph before checking if that mascot can catch an easy.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Not sure why you are name calling. Isn't it a good idea to know ahead of time how some may see your message?
> 
> I can blow smoke up your ass and kiss it or I can tell you how I read it.
> 
> Next time, I'll just lie so I can fist bump the rest and say good kitty.


Your right, "Liberal" is a name. A very, very bad name.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Your right, "Liberal" is a name. A very, very bad name.


It's in the way you say it.

Do you want the truth or do you want me to kiss your ass. Let me know so I know how to handle the next thread.

Opinions in here are for the "evil" people. I'm learning that everyday.



mch said:


> I read it as did you GET HOME SAFE? If so then tip your uber driver.
> 
> Id love to see some of these advocacy groups who are petitioning governments to focus on tipping rather than regulating the sh*t out of the industry. Get the govt to cut a deal w Uber to launch an aggressive ad campaign. A superbowl commercial with Peyton Manning and the Migos telling everyone to tip their Uber driver. Or get a bunch of these social media influences to post messages about doing the same. Increased tips is the only way the gig will get better


Look into getting that exact sign &#129300;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Ok, here we go. I knew someone like yourself would crave attention. So I ask you to support your position. How would this message lead to deactivation? Or perhaps your just jealous at my superior intellect? I'm going with the latter &#128536;


It's a pattern, don't fall for it.

Cool sticker.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's in the way you say it.
> 
> Do you want the truth or do you want me to kiss your ass. Let me know so I know how to handle the next thread.
> 
> ...


By all means, please do. I encourage all drivers to copy this decal ASAP and affix to your vehicle. Created it quick and easy on Vistaprint. Let's do it everybody. The more, the better! &#128170;&#128079;



Mkang14 said:


> I read it as ... if you want to get home safe you better tip your uber driver punk &#129315;
> View attachment 381760


Well, all I can say is.....some people&#128528;



Benjamin M said:


> It's a pattern, don't fall for it.
> 
> Cool sticker.


There no falling for anything. Still waiting for their supporting argument.......and waiting.....and waiting.....and waiting.....



Cold Fusion said:


> *EXTORTION*: the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats.
> *THREAT*: a statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not done.
> 
> *Give me money &#128181; or I Can Not guarantee a safe ride.*
> ...


I'm confident I'm more popular than you!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It's in the way you say it.
> 
> Do you want the truth or do you want me to kiss your ass. Let me know so I know how to handle the next thread.
> 
> ...


I'm not putting signs on my car. My electronic surveillance disclaimer magnets are enough. I hate them but I have to let people know they're being recorded in PA.

However, I wouldn't mind pulling up to a toll both and seeing those stickers or similar, plastered all over the guard rails. Or maybe displayed prominently in airports, or maybe in bathrooms at bars.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

mch said:


> I'm not putting signs on my car. My electronic surveillance disclaimer magnets are enough. I hate them but I have to let people know they're being recorded in PA.
> 
> However, I wouldn't mind pulling up to a toll both and seeing those stickers plastered all over the guard rails. Or maybe displayed prominently in airports, or maybe in bathrooms at bars.


Anywhere the message can be spread, is great!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> I'm not putting signs on my car. My electronic surveillance disclaimer magnets are enough. I hate them but I have to let people know they're being recorded in PA.
> 
> However, I wouldn't mind pulling up to a toll both and seeing those stickers plastered all over the guard rails. Or maybe displayed prominently in airports, or maybe in bathrooms at bars.


My response was for the verbiage. Not the message.

If I saw the EXACT sign I'd be like wtf. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If I saw the EXACT sign I'd be like wtf. &#129335;‍♀


So I guess you would react similarly wherever a tip jar might be displayed?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So I guess you would react similarly wherever a tip jar might be displayed?


Nope.

I am NOT against tipping. I was a waitress and I'm a generous tipper. I've tipped EVERY taxi and uber I've ever taken. It's the way you worded it that sounds demanding and a bit threatening. Just my opinion.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yup, can’t help yourself 🤣


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My response was for the verbiage. Not the message.
> 
> If I saw the EXACT sign I'd be like wtf. &#129335;‍♀


Yea, I get that. I know you aren't against the message.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Sounds like Bribery and Collusion to my liberal co workers.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Yea, I get that. I know you aren't against the message.


Thanks buddy.

It's some of the other drivers here. That cant take any type of opinion in an adult manner.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup, can't help yourself &#129315;


And then the post was deleted &#128530;


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm going with a sticker that says, 
"Nice ride.
Shame if somethin' were to happen to it."​


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


I think that exact sign generates more animosity to drivers.

Picture some ditzy blond on a bad uber news day. Or one that gets nervouseasily because of other bad experiences. That signs going to scare her.

There are better ways to beg for tips. Better ways would be to post pictures of kids on your dash. Other drivers have had good results with a tip jar with seed money in it. Neither I would do, but Lieing is better than a message than many people would read as threatening. Otherwise, I wouldn't do the public is not going to read that sign the way you hope it would be read but I must say it does match your personality.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think that exact sign generates more animosity to drivers.
> 
> Picture some ditzy blond on a bad uber news day. Or one that gets nervouseasily because of other bad experiences. That signs going to scare her.
> 
> There are better ways to beg for tips. Better ways would be to post pictures of kids on your dash. Other drivers have had good results with a tip jar with seed money in it. Neither I would do, but Lieing is better than a message than many people would read as threatening. Otherwise, I wouldn't do the public is not going to read that sign the way you hope it would be read but I must say it does match your personality.


Everyone is entitled to be wrong, just like yourself. 
So, how many would you like to order?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Let me know if they still didnt tip.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Leave it up to a Liberal to misconstrue the message.


Leave it to a conservative, asking for a hand out! Takers!

Let the free market and the service you provide determine your tips.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Nah


Gtown Driver said:


> Let me know if they still didnt tip.


Nah, better to keep you guessing.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Everyone is entitled to be wrong, just like yourself.
> So, how many would you like to order?


Dealing with the public, you should know how they overreact to shit. Presentation is more important to reality to people nowadays. I'm sure you'd have better results by faking being a good person and lying, than that bumper sticker.

Waitresses might as well have a sign that says "Don't want food poisioning? Then tip your waitress."


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Dealing with the public, you should know how they overreact to shit. Presentation is more important to reality to people nowadays. I'm sure you'd have better results by faking being a good person and lying, than that bumper sticker.
> 
> Waitresses might as well have a sign that says "Don't want food poisioning? Then tip your waitress."


None of your suggestions are new to me. As much as you prefer to deny it, I am far more innovative than you. 
So back to your order, was it 6 or 7 dozen that you wanted?


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Pax that do tip do not need a reminder. As for those who do not tip, are the same folks who stiff their server/bartender with $5. on a $100. tab. And will always end the ride with the classic "I'll tip you on the app"


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

DeadEndRoad said:


> "I'll tip you on the app"


AKA "if I had the money to tip you I probably would, but still not"


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Pax that do tip do not need a reminder.


Do you always state the obvious? Was it made for tipping paxs? No, it wasn't. DUH!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So back to your order, was it 6 or 7 dozen that you wanted?


I actually think this is a good point. All those fully supporting your sign, see no issue with it, should get together, print out copies and put it on their vehicle. &#128076;


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Do you always state the obvious? Was it made for tipping paxs? No, it wasn't. DUH!


And folks such as yourself, anal DS.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I actually think this is a good point. All those fully supporting your sign, see no issue with it, should get together, print out copies and put it on their vehicle. &#128076;


I still believe "tip your Uber driver or get a beatdown outside" would yield better tips.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> And folks such as yourself, anal DS.


Yeah, one with CA$H, Loser!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, one with CA$H, Loser!
> View attachment 381803
> View attachment 381803


I know we started off on a bad note but what are you doing tonight?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I know we started off on a bad note but what are you doing tonight?


&#128077;&#128513;&#129303;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yeah, one with CA$H, Loser!
> View attachment 381803


day's end tips


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> My tips at day's end


So what are you doing tonight?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So what are you doing tonight?


Drive some more and buy a Yacht&#128077;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Here is a tip for you! Don't eat yellow snow!


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Begging for money. Sounds cheap


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So what are you doing tonight?


Hell, I'm free right now, girl &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Hell, I'm free right now, girl &#128536;&#128525;


Sucks I'm "working"


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sucks I'm "working"
> View attachment 381833


&#128546;


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sucks I'm "working"
> View attachment 381833


Kangnam Style


----------



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

I would like to meet the person who can say "yes I'm a millionaire solely due to the tips I made driving other people around." I mean there has to be someone out there in the world who had a million dollars thrown at them by some feeling really nice billionaire or something.... everyone is a millionaire in San Francisco right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Kangnam Style
> 
> View attachment 381839


&#128131;


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

The real tip is all the good stuff you can steal at paxs house after taking them to the airport


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Negg said:


> Begging for money. Sounds cheap


Call it what you want. 
I'll call it more $$$ for me!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Extortion? Jeez, grow a mustache to hide the stretch marks.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> The real tip is all the good stuff you can steal at paxs house after taking them to the airport


Gotta sell that info to 3rd parties less work & liability only on the non tippers of course


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Extortion? Jeez, grow a mustache to hide the stretch marks.


Another one. Great &#128528;


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Another one. Great &#128528;


Stupid sign. "If you don't pay me, I will not be safe".


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Stupid sign. "If you don't pay me, I will not be safe".


Noooo. Only those who misinterpret it's clear message, are stupid!



RideshareUSA said:


> Noooo. Only those who misinterpret it's clear message, are stupid!


Well....almost everyone! &#128536;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is that implying that they won't get home safe if they don't tip their driver?


Yep, I'm the official Uber chariot to hell if you don't tip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Next time, I'll just lie so I can fist bump the rest and say good kitty.


First glance I saw this as fist the kitty


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> It's in the way you say it.
> 
> Do you want the truth or do you want me to kiss your ass. Let me know so I know how to handle the next thread.
> 
> ...


I don't think people want to use my sign, ya know watta I mean &#128541;


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Who wants a free bumper sticker?
First UP member to pm a mailing address, gets it. &#128512;



RideshareUSA said:


> Who wants a free bumper sticker?
> First UP member to pm a mailing address, gets it. &#128512;


I'm serious


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I don't think people want to use my sign, ya know watta I mean &#128541;


You no tip, I breaka you face. That's Brooklynese, right Lissetti.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Didn't get home safe ? Driver tips you instead. :biggrin:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


This is OBVIOUS quid pro quo.

If you don't tip me, you won't get home safe.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This is OBVIOUS quid pro quo.
> 
> If you don't tip me, you won't get home safe.


Couldn't be more off, my friend!
It really is amazing how the minds of some people operate.
If someone sincerely believes my stickers' message is as stated above, well simply put, their crazy


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Couldn't be more off, my friend!
> It really is amazing how the minds of some people operate.
> If someone sincerely believes my stickers' message is as stated above, well simply put, their crazy


:confusion::cafe::smiles::frown:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Ok, obviously some people, surprisingly, need further clarification in regards to my message.
The reference "Get home Safe?" is made in the past tense. As in: "Did you get home safe?"
If so, then: "Tip your Uber driver!"
How some can be under the impression that it's akin to a warning or disclaimer, is beyond me. What grasp of the English language do you have? That said, it has been an eye opener just how many people are in need of remedial English classes.



RideshareUSA said:


> Ok, obviously some people, surprisingly, need further clarification in regards to my message.
> The reference "Get home Safe?" is made in the past tense. As in: "Did you get home safe?"
> If so, then: "Tip your Uber driver!"
> How some can be under the impression that it's akin to a warning or disclaimer, is beyond me. What grasp of the English language do you have? That said, it has been an eye opener just how many people are in need of remedial English classes.


No humor in this.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Even though I read it the way it was intended, this thread proves it’s too open for interpretation. You’ll be dealing with a random sampling of the general public so you need to scrap these, chalk it up as a loss and re order some with “Got”. Like others have suggested.

Or get a sharpie and some white out.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

You cant a short cut like that on a sensitive subject like that. To me its a lazy minds attempt. You have to have skills in the speaking department to massage a tip out of people who might not otherwise.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


They tip a pizza delivery driver $5 , and he only has their dinner, we have their lives in our hands, and they stiff us.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Its pretty clear to me, but change the "e" to an "o" and its pretty clear to most. How many did you already print? Lol


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Tip for beer, bottle, plate delivery 100 feet?
Tip FOR HUMAN delivery miles!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> Its pretty clear to me, but change the "e" to an "o" and its pretty clear to most. How many did you already print? Lol


You sir are a scholar &#128104;‍&#127979; and @RideshareUSA is about to
Be the First Uber Driver deactivated for illiteracy.
This stat includes the non English speaking drivers

Get is present tense Got is past✔

http://www.differencebetween.net/language/difference-between-get-and-got/


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Even though I read it the way it was intended, this thread proves it's too open for interpretation. You'll be dealing with a random sampling of the general public so you need to scrap these, chalk it up as a loss and re order some with "Got". Like others have suggested.
> 
> Or get a sharpie and some white out.


Perhaps. We'll see.



Cold Fusion said:


> You sir are a scholar &#128104;‍&#127979; and @RideshareUSA is an Uber driver about to
> deactivated
> Get is present tense Got is past✔
> Once @RideshareUSA is gone property values will increase 3 fold &#128077;
> https://www.grammarly.com/blog/get-it-vs-got-it-difference/


Depends on the sentence structure. People....so frustrating +'$_;_:&_$#


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Perhaps. We'll see.


Give me money &#128181; or I Can Not guarantee a safe ride.

EXTORTION: the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats.
THREAT: a statement of an intention to inflict pain, injury, damage, or other hostile action on someone in retribution for something done or not done.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Give me money &#128181; or I Can Not guarantee a safe ride.


Oooh sounds adventurous!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

*Get home safe?* Yes, that's something I would love to do.
*TIP your UBER driver! *


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> *The rider(s) can evaluate after arriving at their destination.*


correction:

*IF* THEY "arrive at their destination "

_Want To Get Home Safe?
TIP your UBER driver!_


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Here you go @RideshareUSA


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here you go @RideshareUSA
> View attachment 381958


Highly unlikely, but feel free to use it in your vehicle.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone that finds a bumper sticker of this nature "threatening" must be FOB, or the sub-par product of a very poor public indoctrination camp posing as a public school.

We have this thing in America called the First Amendment. Free Speech. Google it.

By the way, there's case law on this very subject, overwhelmingly in favor of the bumper sticker owner. Uber can't do jack, because they'd lose in court, and they know it. It's pathetic that so many 'Muricans don't know their own natural rights.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wasn't doing a correction on purpose. I was saying that cos I didn't realize get home safe? Could be interpreted as they might not get home safe if you don't tip so maybe better to say got then get &#128517;


I get ya, I mean got ya...wait...what?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is good placement for your "Tip if you want to get home safe" bumper sticker, courtesy of @nomad_driver

It works. The tip was all over the door panel &#129335;‍♂









https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-much-is-this-vomit-worth.286062/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is that implying that they won't get home safe if they don't tip their driver?


The vibe I'm getting is that if the Uber gets in a wreck or if the driver assaults/molests the pax then there's no need to tip.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here is good placement for your "Tip if you want to get home safe" bumper sticker, courtesy of @nomad_driver
> 
> It works. The tip was all over the door panel &#129335;‍♂
> 
> ...


I think it would be better placed on your forehead.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Proposed alternate: "Got Uber? Tip Uber."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Here you go @RideshareUSA
> View attachment 381958


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> I think it would be better placed on your forehead.


"Tips are appreaciated" sends a better message don't you think? Anyway, I'm not exactly trying to stop you, just think, as a few others have, that your sticker could be taken the wrong way.. Try it though, let us know how it works. &#129335;‍♂

I got no beef with anybody trying to get more tips. In fact that's supposed to be an incentive to provide good service.

Anything you can do to increase tips, which increases Revenue, it's good because that's the whole point of doing this.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> "Tips are appreaciated" sends a better message don't you think? Anyway, I'm not exactly trying to stop you, just think, as a few others have, that your sticker could be taken the wrong way.. Try it though, let us know how it works. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> I got no beef with anybody trying to get more tips. In fact that's supposed to be an incentive to provide good service.
> 
> Anything you can do to increase tips, which increases Revenue, it's good because that's the whole point of doing this.


Well said. Tips are extremely important, especially when considering what the average per mile rate is.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Don't miss the concept of a movement. Depersonalizing it could place it back into the social zeit geist and replace "no need to tip". Friends, family, associated others can put these out. They don't have to be in or on our own cars. Or some such. I am sure @whoisjohngalt would agree on the power of a bumper sticker.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Don't miss the concept of a movement. Depersonalizing it could place it back into the social zeit geist and replace "no need to tip". Friends, family, associated others can put these out. They don't have to be in or on our own cars. Or some such. I am sure @whoisjohngalt would agree on the power of a bumper sticker.


A slight difference in the name. You might change that to @Who is John Galt? but yes I agree.

My personal bumper sticker is not a bumper sticker per se, but a slight change to an old favourite as evidenced below on the right of my rear window.

All my lucky riders know who they are getting before they get onboard.


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

*QUID PRO QUO !! QUID PRO QUO !!*

Sorry, I was triggered there for a moment, it's passed....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have just glued these to the rear windows facing inward. I will let you know how it goes tonight.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5609800,
All Grammar aside, the message is clear! *(Is it?)*

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5609822,
As ridiculous as that sound, the reality is that some people will see it that way. *(It's sounds, not sound. Also, overuse of the word that.)*

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5609841,
Or perhaps your just jealous at my superior intellect? *(It's you're, not your.)*

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5609880,
There no falling for anything._*(*_*It's *_*They're *_*&*_* not, *_*not *_*There *_*& *_*no.)*_

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5611227,
It really is amazing how the minds of some people operate. *(From the mouth of babes...)*

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5611240,
What grasp of the English language do you have? That said, it has been an eye opener just how many people are in need of remedial English classes.* (Amen.)*

[QUOTE="RideshareUSA, post: 5609880,
I'm confident I'm more popular than you! *(Confidence is no excuse for lack of remedial spelling and syntax.)*


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tipster98122 said:


> RideshareUSA said:
> 
> 
> > 382117._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Third line is missing, 
Or else.... I know where you live


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

G.S.M. said:


> The real tip is all the good stuff you can steal at paxs house after taking them to the airport


A few volunteer EMTs in the county where I used to work were arrested for burglary. 
They would return to the house (left unlocked by them) while the patient was in the hospital.

Not the first time they were in hot water. Embezzlement and missing narcotics to boot.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> A few volunteer EMTs in the county where I used to work were arrested for burglary.
> They would return to the house (left unlocked by them) while the patient was in the hospital.
> 
> Not the first time they were in hot water. Embezzlement and missing narcotics to boot.


Wow, talk about a "breach of trust"


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Wow, talk about a "breach of trust"


******* EMS at its finest. I worked for a private company that handled the bulk of the calls because they couldn't get their shit together.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Couldn't be more off, my friend!
> It really is amazing how the minds of some people operate.
> If someone sincerely believes my stickers' message is as stated above, well simply put, their crazy


DUH, now you're being redundant, UP and crazy are one and the same.


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> My typos are a result of my dislike for using a qwerty keyboard, in addition to my laziness towards proofreading.
> But glad to see you have nothing else better to do, than grade my work. Keep it up, while I make some serious CA$H.....
> View attachment 382117


Messy cash. Messy grammar. 
You're kind of a hot mess.

BTW, honey, your chump change can't even touch the real coin I just made. And, yeah, I was someone's slave.
But it was only for the night.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tipster98122 said:


> Messy cash. Messy grammar.
> You're kind of a hot mess.
> 
> BTW, honey, your chump change can't even touch the real coin I just made. And, yeah, I was someone's slave.
> But it was only for the night.


Hoe, hoe hoe, merry to one and all &#128514;


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't think so. This sign or message is a sure way NOT TO GET ANY TIPS. Remember tips are earned not given and should not be expected.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it should be Got home safe? Tip your thanks.


Past tense can't be interpreted as an active threat though &#128077;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


You begged. Now not received again. Bumper stickers are disliked, and tacky, I won't even roll with a trade dress. I tell pax where I'm going. They like that attitude more.


----------



## Dodger Royal (Nov 27, 2019)

tipster98122 said:


> Messy cash. Messy grammar.
> You're kind of a hot mess.
> 
> BTW, honey, your chump change can't even touch the real coin I just made. And, yeah, I was someone's slave.
> But it was only for the night.


I read your posts and hear Marlene Dietrich 
and I've never seen her movies. Weird


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My typos are a result of my dislike for using a qwerty keyboard, in addition to my laziness towards proofreading. But glad to see you have nothing else better to do, than grade my work. Keep it up, while I make some serious CA$H.....Loser!
> View attachment 382117


I didn't even read this. Still haven't. Just liked for the caaaaash.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> You begged. Now not received again. Bumper stickers are disliked, and tacky, I won't even roll with a trade dress. I tell pax where I'm going. They like that attitude more.


Cool. Whatever you feel works.
BTW, the mere action of turning on your app is begging in itself. Now you know! Good luck!



tipster98122 said:


> Messy cash. Messy grammar.
> You're kind of a hot mess.
> 
> BTW, honey, your chump change can't even touch the real coin I just made. And, yeah, I was someone's slave.
> But it was only for the night.


Know what, Honey? So you hit it big on this occasion. I dare you to reveal your total losses as well. Yeah, thought so. Your pretty quiet now. So go back to the casino and surrender your hard earned cash!


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

Your bumper sticker is lame. Your message is tired.
And your laughingly "innovative" idea has been trotted out on the forum in multiple cities, ad nauseam, for the past 5+ years.

Pros at this increase their tips by increasing their level of service. Up your game and give a ride that sets you apart from the masses and you increase the likelihood of a tip.

Speaking of tips, try some of these from one of Seattle's seasoned pros.



DexNex said:


> In order to get tipped, you have to bring a little something extra to the table. Just simply driving from point A to point B is NOT enough to warrant a tip. Do as much of these as you SAFELY can. I know that picking up downtown in traffic precludes some of these steps...do what you can, when you can. These are all above the normal clean car. I drive mostly on Select during the AM, so that puts me only one tier above X.
> 
> Most commuters will not tip. Airport pax do about 50% of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tipster98122 said:


> Your bumper sticker is lame. Your message is tired.
> And your laughingly "innovative" idea has been trotted out on the forum in multiple cities, ad nauseam, for the past 5+ years.
> 
> Pros at this increase their tips by increasing their level of service. Up your game and give a ride that sets you apart from the masses and you increase the likelihood of a tip.
> ...


Tell ya' what, come back and post here when you have something worthwhile to contribute. Oh, and BTW, guess my inquiry into you losses vs. winnings conveniently fell on deaf ears, right? Figures. Yup, once a loser gambler, always a loser gambler!
Best of luck &#128077;


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Tell ya' what, come back and post here when you have something worthwhile to contribute. Oh, and BTW, guess my inquiry into you losses vs. winnings conveniently fell on deaf ears, right? Figures. Yup, once a loser gambler, always a loser gambler!
> Best of luck &#128077;


Do you not find the linked post worthwhile? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I read it as ... if you want to get home safe you better tip your uber driver punk &#129315;
> View attachment 381760


I read it exactly the same way... &#128540;


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


No driver should have this. Yourself included. Keep it up & you'll be deactivated before the weekend is over.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If a woman were to write that, would it not have a more emotional feel with a splash of guilt to compel a forth coming tip ? 

Lets hear it Ladies. :wink:


----------



## tipster98122 (Dec 10, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Tell ya' what, come back and post here when you have something worthwhile to contribute. Oh, and BTW, guess my inquiry into you losses vs. winnings conveniently fell on deaf ears, right? Figures. Yup, once a loser gambler, always a loser gambler!
> Best of luck &#128077;


Rather than keep trolling an easy mark I decided to come back and contribute something worthwhile and germane to your originally posted topic of trying to increase tips.

If you were smart you would take the advice from that driver, who is quite respected here, and spend your time improving your game such that you wouldn't need a lame sticker that screams rookie. I took his advice and it significantly reduced my losses and increased my tips.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I always thought uber already included a tip in it pricing structure.
and only taxi drivers should be tipped..


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tipster98122 said:


> Rather than keep trolling an easy mark I decided to come back and contribute something worthwhile and germane to your originally posted topic of trying to increase tips.
> 
> If you were smart you would take the advice from that driver, who is quite respected here, and spend your time improving your game such that you wouldn't need a lame sticker that screams rookie. I took his advice and it significantly reduced my losses and increased my tips.


Yeah, right. Btw, your chump change pic is just that. No where near the $16k in mine. Goodbye and ES! Just love pissing you off, LOSER!



yogi bear said:


> I always thought uber already included a tip in it pricing structure.
> and only taxi drivers should be tipped..


And that's the "myth" that us drivers have to destroy!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> No driver should have this. Yourself included. Keep it up & you'll be deactivated before the weekend is over.


I'll take my chances, Genius &#128526;
PS: no platform should have you driving!


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Dude, no matter what you do, you are not gonna get tipped frequently. Suck it. 
You want tips 99% of the time? Switch to taxi.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude, no matter what you do, you are not gonna get tipped frequently. Suck it.
> You want tips 99% of the time? Switch to taxi.
> 
> View attachment 382632


I agree. My agenda is one of spreadinga message, not the hope of immediately increasing tips.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I agree. My agenda is one of spreading s message, not the hope of immediately increasing tips.


Dude, in a taxi the payment is done infront of the driver, and the driver has to press a button for everything to go through. It is a humiliating feeling for the passenger to leave a zero tip while the driver is watching. If you remove that part of the transaction, then forget about receiving tips. Thats exactly what happens with Uber/Lyft.

Retired Uber/Lyft driver of most tiers, 4 years 20k+ trips. I switched to taxi a year ago. Now I receive tips 99% of the time.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude, in a taxi the payment is done infront of the driver, and the driver has to press a button for everything to go through. It is a humiliating feeling for the passenger to leave a zero tip while the driver is watching. If you remove that part of the transaction, then forget about receiving tips. Thats exactly what happens with Uber/Lyft.
> Retired Uber/Lyft driver, 4 years 20k+ trips. I switched to taxi a year ago. Now I receive tips 99% of the time.


Former taxi here, as well.
I stick with rideshare because of the casual schedule. It is NOT my career. Still, as you can tell, I feel strongly about tipping. Or as I see it, people are as "piggish" as they can get. I still however, always "inflate" fares for non-tippers. How? Sorry, won't jeopardize my gig and/or deactivation by revealing my scam. Perhaps I will someday when I quit for good. As Shakespeare said: "I will get my pound of flesh", and trust me, I certainly do!


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Former taxi here, as well.
> I stick with rideshare because of the casual schedule. It is NOT my career. Still, as you can tell, I feel strongly about tipping. Or as I see it, people are as "piggish" as they can get. I still however, always "inflate" fares for non-tippers. How? Sorry, won't jeopardize my gig and/or deactivation by revealing my scam. Perhaps I will someday when I quit for good. As Shakespeare said: "I will get my pound of flesh", and trust me, I certainly do!


I know what you do. That's what I did as a RS driver :wink: Keep doing it.
I still suggest you go back to taxi though. In the last couple of weeks I received $592 in cash tips only, of the 16 trips that I did. I only remember the tips of those 16 trips because they were easy to remember. Why easy? Because they were 16 $100 bills :smiles:


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

I did notice the syntax right away, but never for a second thought that it was intended to be the "dark" interpretation. Perhaps you could change it to "Getting home safely...Priceless...(then the part about tipping your driver) or "Safely Home Again..." it's truly a concern. That would remove all doubt. Although I would think that any reasonable person would interpret it as you meant it, I suppose you never know when it comes to Pax (with a reward on the other end).


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MemphisDave said:


> I did notice the syntax right away, but never for a second thought that it was intended to be the "dark" interpretation. Perhaps you could change it to "Getting home safely...Priceless...(then the part about tipping your driver) or "Safely Home Again..." it's truly a concern. That would remove all doubt. Although I would think that any reasonable person would interpret it as you meant it, I suppose you never know when it comes to Pax (with a reward on the other end).


True. I might print another batch with slight changes to the wording.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I can blow smoke up your ass and kiss it or I can tell you how I read it.


I always did the kiss first -- then the smoke.

But hey ... whatever blows yer skirt up.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I always did the kiss first -- then the smoke.
> 
> But hey ... whatever blows yer skirt up.


You know in the heat of the moment it makes more sense &#129335;‍♀.

Way to rip it apart &#128529;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Modern_Slave said:


> Dude, in a taxi the payment is done infront of the driver, and the driver has to press a button for everything to go through. It is a humiliating feeling for the passenger to leave a zero tip while the driver is watching. If you remove that part of the transaction, then forget about receiving tips. Thats exactly what happens with Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Retired Uber/Lyft driver of most tiers, 4 years 20k+ trips. I switched to taxi a year ago. Now I receive tips 99% of the time.


I can vouch for this too. Although the Uber Lyft drivers act like they hate taxi, it's really everything they want

Extra service, and going the extra mile does result and tips without a doubt. I sometimes talk about how little I want to do for the passengers with Uber , it's because I've seen the other side, where you really can get appreciated for what you do.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You know in the heat of the moment it makes more sense &#129335;‍♀.
> 
> Way to rip it apart &#128529;


Thanks, just wanted to interrupt the cadence of this thread.
Did it on purpose ... I hardly ever admit it, so make a note in your diary.

These people argue over some pretty petty stuff ... jeeze, its a joke. A bumper sticker.
Not anything serious-stupid, like a Feel the Bern bumper sticker.
"Hi. I'm a communist and I want to be President of the United States"
Now, THAT is stunning. smh

When I was driving I bought a bunch of stickers about the size of the palm of your hand that said "Tip Your Driver". I stuck them on the sidewalk outside the clubs, on light posts, bus stop benches, _anywhere_ ... dunno if it did any good, prolly not.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I can vouch for this too. Although the Uber Lyft drivers act like they hate taxi, it's really everything they want
> 
> Extra service, and going the extra mile does result and tips without a doubt. I sometimes talk about how little I want to do for the passengers with Uber , it's because I've seen the other side, where you really can get appreciated for what you do.


BS!


----------



## UberMagnumRed (Jul 25, 2015)

Alt sticker ideas

Good drivers deserve a tip. Exceptional drivers get/give The Whole thing. 

Exceptional service deserves!

Gas, tires & brakes= < min wage. Tip the scale. 

Spread faith in humanity, give!


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> True. I might print another batch with slight changes to the wording.


It wouldnt hurt to tweak it a bit if it wouldnt cost too much...I def think you're onto something with that! Please report back after you've gotten a sample size large enough to tell if whatever you end up with seems to be working...we all know how much difference the tips (or lack thereof) throughout a shift can be!

A funny little thing that I do (that seems to work) to increase tips is, at the end of the ride, I tell the account holder, "...Sir, I never ask for tips, but a rating would be very apprecited if you feel good about our ride".
NOW...I'm not REALLY asking for a rating, it just seems like that seems to plant a seed so they don't forget to tip.
I know, strange logic, but, as I said it seems to work. Don't do it if you developed no rapport during the ride or it could backfire.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

I will make it 'if you want to go home safe dont tip $1'


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Thats borderline begging...
I tip 25% to all my drivers...
If i saw a sign like that, i would tip less fsure.

Im sure ill get more tips without any sign than u with a sign...

&#129335;‍♂&#129335;‍♂&#129335;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂&#129318;‍♂


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Korean Ant said:


> Thats borderline begging...
> I tip 25% to all my drivers...
> If i saw a sign like that, i would tip less fsure.
> 
> ...


If you're so sure, then prove it.
Second, the intent is to spread the message, of which you just may benefit from. Your welcome!



RideshareUSA said:


> &#128528;
> 
> 
> All Grammar aside, the message is clear!


Amen!


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> If you're so sure, then prove it.
> Second, the intent is to spread the message, of which you just may benefit from. Your welcome!
> 
> 
> Amen!


Everybody knows they should tip their drivers.
A lot jst dont bcuz they are cheap ass people...

Ofc i cant speak for every1 but as for myself, if i see a sign like that i tend to either not tip or tip less.
Thats all im saying...&#129335;‍♂

If a homeless man asks me for money i 99.999% of the time dont give him shit even tho as soon as i saw him i was planning to give him few dollars...
If he doesnt ask me, i feel like buying them a meal n give them few dollars on top.

When i was a teenager n i already knew i had to do this hw n was planning to do it but if my mom asked me something like when r u gonna do that hw? It would kill my mojo n piss me off i wouldnt do it until last min..lol
Samething when i grew up, n when im working if my boss or some1 higher tells me to do something that im either doing it already or already had in mind i dont do it now until the last min...

Am i jst weird or what lol


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Noooo. Only those who misinterpret it's clear message, are stupid!


I see, only 98% of others see it as they won't get home safe unless they tip. Silly me.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I see, only 98% of others see it as they won't get home safe unless they tip. Silly me.


Such as yourself. No explanation needed, or even available!


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'll take my chances, Genius &#128526;
> PS: no platform should have you driving!


Mmmmkay...sure buddy


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


Uber drivers dont do this but the uber drivers who do this help us all out with tips so on that note I thank you.

Anything you do can be construed as pax can take photo and screw you. That's the society we live in now. Simply welcome the pax, drive, thank the pax for riding, on to the next.

You dont have to have a sign on the car to get a tip because people love the stealth kind uber driver. You might be putting yourself out there in an unexpected and unnecessary way. Do you honestly get more tips with the sticker?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Do you honestly get more tips with the sticker?


Don't know and not my intent, which is awareness. So hopefully, we all benefit!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just arrived this morning and I immediately stuck it on my car.
> Let's change the attitude towards rideshare drivers, one bumper sticker at a time!
> View attachment 381759
> View attachment 381758


You need some help with marketing.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You need some help with marketing.


K, taking suggestions.


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're going to get him/her all riled up &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.
> 
> And in
> 3,
> ...


What's an easy


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tipster98122 said:


> Messy cash. Messy grammar.
> You're kind of a hot mess.
> 
> BTW, honey, your chump change can't even touch the real coin I just made. And, yeah, I was someone's slave.
> But it was only for the night.


You go girl!

Most of the haters secretly wish they could do the same. Everyone should take advantage of their assets. Some people have more assets than others, but life is not fair.

While I'll never make that much in one night, I do follow some of that Dex advice. Having change for a $20 bill last night caused me to get a $4 tip that I otherwise would not have.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> You go girl!
> 
> Most of the haters secretly wish they could do the same. Everyone should take advantage of their assets. Some people have more assets than others, but life is not fair.
> 
> While I'll never make that much in one night, I do follow some of that Dex advice. Having change for a $20 bill last night caused me to get a $4 tip that I otherwise would not have.


I always carry enough bills to change up to $100.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I always carry enough bills to change up to $100.


I have in the past used $99 in cash to get a $1 tip out of breaking a $100 bill. Last time, the pax needed to break the bill to pay the babysitter.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You go girl!
> 
> Most of the haters secretly wish they could do the same. Everyone should take advantage of their assets. Some people have more assets than others, but life is not fair.
> 
> While I'll never make that much in one night, I do follow some of that Dex advice. Having change for a $20 bill last night caused me to get a $4 tip that I otherwise would not have.


So being a whorre is an admirable endeavor? Ok, guess I'll never be someone's slave ☹


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> So being a whorre is an admirable endeavor?


I don't see the problem. Legal in my state. Happy Business woman, happy customer. Mutually beneficial agreement. I believe they are providing a valuable service to society. Incel terrorists have no excuse. They should just visit Nevada.


> Ok, guess I'll never be someone's slave ☹


Your incentives are much lower. You would have a hard time making a tenth of what she made if you could find anyone who was willing to pay you to be one.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Terrible how so many topics devolve into sniping.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I don't see the problem. Legal in my state. Happy Business woman, happy customer. Mutually beneficial agreement. I believe they are providing a valuable service to society. Incel terrorists have no excuse. They should just visit Nevada.
> 
> Your incentives are much lower. You would have a hard time making a tenth of what she made if you could find anyone who was willing to pay you to be one.


So with the judgement and morals you have, your a moderator? What a joke! Yeah, ok, let's condone being a prostitute. Poor me, never to be a ****t! God, do realize how stupid you sound? And I also suppose if your daughter was a street walker, you'd be proud. Figures! &#128528;



RideshareUSA said:


> So with the judgement and morals you have, your a moderator? What a joke! Yeah, ok, let's condone being a prostitute. Poor me, never to be a @@@@t! God, do realize how stupid you sound? And I also suppose if your daughter was a street walker, you'd be proud. Figures! &#128528;


K, glad you humored.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> So with the judgement and morals you have, your a moderator? What a joke! Yeah, ok, let's condone being a prostitute. Poor me, never to be a @@@@t! God, do realize how stupid you sound? And I also suppose if your daughter was street walker, you'd be proud. Figures! &#128528;


I simply don't see the issue. Prostitution does not hurt anyone. Prostitution is a noble and ancient profession. It is lawful in my state.

I understand Christianity and similar religions look down on concepts like sex before marriage, but I am not a Christian and being a Christian is not a mandatory requirement to be a moderator. It just seems like an arbitrary misogynist rule to me. In fact, I'm rather opposed to the idea of marriage to begin with, and don't think one person is ever the property of another and it is potentially psychologically harmful. So many marriages end in divorce for a reason.

Although I want kids, It seems unlikely that I will have any kids. I don't believe it is my duty to judge any future children of mine for their choice of profession or sexual behaviors. And who am I to judge anyway? Unfortunately as an Uber driver by trade, I pretty much spend most of my time hanging around drunks and drug addicts. I've met a lot of prostitutes with a lot more dignity than the typical alcoholic paxholes that have some normal job. I've met a lot of judgmental holier-than-thou bible thumpers who are very mean spirited. One reason I can't easily sympathize with mainstream religion is that those religions would say that these jerks get into heaven while some of the truly nice people I've met who are prostitutes, homosexuals, and others will not.

Of course if I had children, I'd want my children to be successful, happy, and safe. I would rather help them with whatever path they choose than to shun them. The prostitutes I've met that have a hard and undignified life are the ones that typically became prostitutes because it was the only way to fund their drug addiction. I blame the drug addiction for making their lives awful. Drug abuse has caused so much problems for people of all walks of life.

I also blame the laws in most places that encourage prostitutes to split their earnings with pimps and work in dangerous black market conditions. And of course I don't condone sex trafficking or anything like that. I'm talking about the right of a woman to voluntarily and willingly provide a service for compensation.

I have a friend who was interested in participating in prostitution and/or pornography, but also had other career aspirations. While I personally cast no negative judgement, I had to warn her that it would potentially jeopardize her other career aspirations. It shouldn't be that way, but that's the way things are. There is way too much judgement and hate in this world.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I simply don't see the issue. Prostitution does not hurt anyone. Prostitution is a noble and ancient profession


I rest my case!


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

But, but, theresno need to tipubersrivers, is there?


----------

